# What sort of person are you most of the time?



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

…….


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

I am the Techie, The Thinker, and The Bookworm to start things off.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

the optimistic cynic and rule bender.
avatar got fucking nothing on me


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I am also the Techie, the Thinker, and the Book Worm.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Coach potato, thinker, and music person.


----------



## openend (Nov 4, 2018)

Sequential thriller.

@aiyanah
Bend me.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Muso (music person, lol), thinker, and the amount of reading I do would also make me a bookworm.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> the optimistic cynic and rule bender.
> avatar got fucking nothing on me


Well it isn't on the list.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 25, 2018)

openend said:


> Sequential thriller.
> 
> @aiyanah
> Bend me.


i don't bend people...i could be found liable for that.
thats ttrouble with 2 t's



khanrumell1 said:


> Well it isn't on the list.


i found the list to be limiting


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

none of them?
closest is thinker cause anxiety lel


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> i found the list to be limiting


It was. However it is a multi-choice poll at least you could pick more than one.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

The Thinker


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

If you are an Thinker in MBTI you would pick Thinker.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

The Music Person.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

The Thinker and The Music Person. I'm a band director, so being a music person is kind of a given.


----------



## JanM00 (Nov 12, 2018)

Wow, that's hard I chose the Music Person but I can also identify with the Thinker and the Couch Potatoe


----------

